# How to Change IP from Static to DHCP without rebooting?



## sdf (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello,

How to Change IP from Static to DHCP without rebooting?

Thank you.


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 19, 2018)

`bsdconfig`
or
`dhclient`and if you want to make it permanent edit your /etc/rc.conf

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-dhcp.html


----------

